# Spring 2007: Toki Doki for Smashbox



## NikkiHorror (Nov 2, 2006)

OMG you guys.  I couldn't keep my mouth shut.  I just heard that Toki Doki will be doing art and helping Smashbox design our spring line next year.  The only item that i know for SURE we'll be having is a black compact mirror with his art on and in it. (no powder included, thank God).  Everything else they've kept secret.  I'll let you know more as I get word!!!

Check out his CUTE artwork!

http://www.tokidoki.it/


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 3, 2006)

Seriously?? YAY!! I really wanted a Tokidoki Lesport bag, but didn't get one. I'll just have to make it up by getting the entire Tokidoki Smashbox colelction.


----------



## kare31 (Nov 3, 2006)

Awesome!  I can't wait to hear what other products will be in the collection.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 4, 2006)

A lip plumper is in progress!!! 

There will be an eye shadow quad...

And the color scheme for spring 07 is very easter/pastel...think soft pinks, sky blues, shimmery white-golds and sea greens.  I've wanted a sky blue eyeshadow for I don't know HOW long.

I don't get to go to school to see this stuff until sometime in February, when the collection will already be released


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 5, 2006)

no frickin way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AWESOME!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks 4 the info!


----------



## ieatbugs (Nov 5, 2006)

*sob* Why did you do this to me? I just saw these purses with this art on them and they are SO CUTE I have to have one but ouch $160 for a purse? I blame you!!!!! ;p

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_OMG you guys.  I couldn't keep my mouth shut.  I just heard that Toki Doki will be doing art and helping Smashbox design our spring line next year.  The only item that i know for SURE we'll be having is a black compact mirror with his art on and in it. (no powder included, thank God).  Everything else they've kept secret.  I'll let you know more as I get word!!!

Check out his CUTE artwork!

http://www.tokidoki.it/_


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 6, 2006)

HAHAHA SERIOUSLY!  Imagine, I'm going to be tempted at counter every day for three months!!!! > That was such a good move for Smashbox, though, his art is so CUTE!


----------



## resin (Nov 29, 2006)

wow wow !!!!!!!! i was just saying i hoped he'd collaborate with a cosmetic line and my wish came true!
holy shit! i wonder how much the stuff will be
and now i'l have to get all of it


----------



## resin (Nov 29, 2006)

*info i found online*

Smashbox advocates animated beauty with tokidoki - 15/11/06    
Source: The Moodie Report
By Rebecca Mann
 Email Print
US. Smashbox Cosmetics has teamed up with renowned illustrative artist Simone Legno, creator of tokidoki, to produce a limited-edition make-up collection for spring 2007.

Tokidoki, rooted in the traditional Japanese art of anime, depicts a fantasy world that is meant to represent the hope and hidden energy within.

Legno’s designs often feature rainbows, clouds and cute, child-like characters, such as the magic make-up angel created for Smashbox. Accordingly, Smashbox has chosen complementary shades of shadow, tints, blush and glosses for the line.

The tokidoki for Smashbox collection features an Eye Shadow Quad (US$30), a Lip Gloss (US$18), a Skin Tint (US$28), Artificial Light (US$22), a Stellina Makeup Mirror (US$32) and a Soft Lights and Brush Set (US$48) – the latter available exclusively at Sephora.

There are also 10 limited-edition Collectors Sets available (exclusively via www.smashbox.com), which contain the complete make-up collection and are signed by Simone Legno.

The eye shadow quad is available in two colourways: Modella (bone, baby blue, peach and chocolate brown) and Celebrita (baby pink, vibrant purple, pearl and pewter).

The lip gloss comes in two ultra-shimmery shades of pink, called Dolcissima and Drammatica.

The Skin Tint, designed to brighten both cheeks and lips, contains vitamins A, C and E, plus Echinacea and aloe. It too is available in a bright pink shade called Bella.

Artificial Light is sheer luminiser product that can be mixed into foundation or body lotion for a head-to-toe glow. It is also suitable for use as a cheek or brow bone highlighter. The tokidoki shade is Flash di Luce – a pale, pinky gold.

The Stellina Makeup Mirror is a compact mirror presented in a brightly-coloured travel pouch.

The Soft Lights and Brush set is a jumbo pot of pressed powder, imprinted with the tokidoki logo and accompanied by a body fan brush. The shade available is Dolce Vita (pink). The powder should be swept across cheeks, temples and nose for a bright, healthy glow.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 30, 2006)

OMG you know more than I do, lol!  I can't wait to see these colors on counter!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Thanks so much!


----------



## Uchina (Nov 30, 2006)

"Tokidoki, rooted in the traditional Japanese art of anime..."

Oh sweet Jesus.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 30, 2006)

im soo getting something from this collection!
haha

does anybody know if the brush that comes with the soft lights is going to have toki doki anima on it? or is it just going to be a regular body brush?


----------



## mzjae (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you so  much for this!! I'm such a TokiDoki addict. Now I need to save up for this.^_^


----------



## roxybc (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh wow, I love his stuff!!!  I hope this will be available in Canada!


----------



## resin (Dec 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_Oh wow, I love his stuff!!!  I hope this will be available in Canada!_

 
yeah i think i should be if it's spring 2007
they sell it at shoppers drug mart here in vancouver
but if not i'm going to get someone to CP it for me
all of it!


----------



## resin (Dec 1, 2006)

i found this photo online from my friend zannah's blog, this is her picture. 
"This particular item is a blush.  (The white half is a cap that comes off, revealing a stick blush."





and more info from her blog:

"Other items in this line will include two little eyeshadow duo compacts (black, each with a different tokidoki girl on the front and a little mirror inside with one of the little angel girls from the Paradiso pattern), at least one lipgloss (tube, with brush applicator), and something that I think is a body shimmer (I can't quite remember what it said on it)."


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 1, 2006)

If you guys want any of this collection, pre-order it with me and I'll get you free shipping straight to your casa!  Plus a Smashbox free gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You know cuz I love you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Call my store: 619.239.1700, ask the operator for Nikki w/ Smashbox. If I'm there, just tell me what pieces you want from the collection and I'll do a pre-order with you. If I'm not there, ask my baymate to write down your name and number and I'll call you back to get your order.  The collection should be on counter early or mid-January.


----------



## resin (Dec 1, 2006)

hey nikki 
thanks for the message but i don't have a credit card :/
so i won't be able to pre-order. 
i wanted to ask if you could let us know asap on here once you get a price list so we can know before it all sells out.

thanks!


----------



## resin (Dec 1, 2006)

a girl posted this in another thread on here


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 3, 2006)

How in the freakin' world do people have this stuff already???


----------



## jenii (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow, that stuff looks really cute. I can't afford a Toki Doki sportsac (much to my dismay, but I do already have a really cute sportsac), so maybe I'll just get a couple of those things.


----------



## devilgurl (Dec 4, 2006)

I hope SDM in Vancouver will have this line...i want to carry it all home!!!

Which SDM has smashbox? All the beauty boutiques?


----------



## resin (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devilgurl* 

 
_I hope SDM in Vancouver will have this line...i want to carry it all home!!!

Which SDM has smashbox? All the beauty boutiques?_

 
go to smashbox.com then store locator and it tells a list of the shops and sdm in vancouver!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uchina* 

 
_"Tokidoki, rooted in the traditional Japanese art of anime..."

Oh sweet Jesus._

 


ah ah ah ha haha ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















  u r my hero


----------



## resin (Dec 8, 2006)

*here it isssssssssss*

http://elphiebear.vox.com posted these pictures of her tokidoki makeup! she bought it off ebay. so i'm showing them to you guys and wowwwww it looks awesome! although i'll only get a few things some of it doesn't look that appealing to me. 
does anyone know an exact launch date yet?







































*and just because i wanted to show you all my new tokidoki purse i got on monday!*


----------



## jenii (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow, I want SO MUCH OF IT. Too bad I probably can't afford it.


----------



## Ascella (Dec 8, 2006)

This collection looks awesome, excited.


----------



## resin (Dec 8, 2006)

i only want the mirror and blush stick


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 8, 2006)

I can't wait to see both the eyeshadow quads in person, I'm DYINGGGGG!!! I love the Softlight/Brush set, and the new Artificial Light sounds gorgetta!


----------



## AYWLMW (Dec 17, 2006)

*smashbox spring collection*

this collection is really outside the box for smashbox! It's going to be an AMAZING collection. I'm in the biz and got a first hand look at the collection. It rocks!!!!!!!!!! Should be arriving in stores late December early January.


----------



## charismaticlime (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't know if anyone's noticed, but the collection is already up on Sephora.

I've never heard of tokidoki until now, but I'm so tempted to get the blush stick cause I can be a sucker for packaging.


----------



## roxybc (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, I've seen it on Sephora.com.  I really hope that it is in stores when I go down to the States on Dec 31st and Jan 1st!!!


----------



## Shavwi (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_Yeah, I've seen it on Sephora.com.  I really hope that it is in stores when I go down to the States on Dec 31st and Jan 1st!!!_

 
I'm in NY and it was in my Sephora the other day when I was there! Everything looks really great!


----------



## resin (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_Yeah, I've seen it on Sephora.com.  I really hope that it is in stores when I go down to the States on Dec 31st and Jan 1st!!!_

 
they sell it at certain shoppers drug mart locations at the new beauty boutiques


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh I'm so excited now!  I hope and pray I might be able to get it somewhere in the UK!!  Tokidoki = Love


----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 30, 2006)

its available on smashbox.com right now!
the only thing is i cant find the softlight set with the brush on the web site? anybody know why?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 30, 2006)

You're right, Daizy it's not on there!  I wonder if the wharehouse is out, or maybe it's an in-store exclusive.

On another note, I really don't like the real life model's makeup!  Egad!  Why didn't they get a model that looked like the TokiDoki girls?


----------



## CincyFan (Jan 1, 2007)

I got to see the collection in person yesterday at ULTA, with the exception of the Soft Light and brush set.  I really wish I liked the colors more.  The packaging is adorable but the e/s & gloss colors don't work for me.  I wish I could justify buying products just for the packaging but I can't.  I was so looking forward to getting something from the line.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 2, 2007)

Maybe just the compact mirror?


----------



## deazinn (Jan 10, 2007)

I have the two eyeshadow quads - the artwork is soooo cute!  I believe the blush/brush duo is specific to Sephora.....


----------



## resin (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deazinn* 

 
_I have the two eyeshadow quads - the artwork is soooo cute!  I believe the blush/brush duo is specific to Sephora....._

 
nah i saw it at shoppers drug mart here in canada


----------



## MizzMAC (Jan 11, 2007)

I ordered this line last week and got it today from Sephora.com

Not so impressed but the packaging is so cute I couldn't resist!

The shadows aren't very pigmented!  The glosses are very tacky! And the mirror is very small!  I thought it would be bigger.

I do like the powder and the stain stick seems nice! 

Here's photos for anyone interested! (Minus the mirror as I left it at work in my desk draw, I'll add a picture of it later).


All in all it's all about the packaging because the quality isn't really there IMHO.
































Just to add, also, the shadows seem so mismatched!   They don't seem to go well together.   I think they had intended them for solo use not to match up together!


----------



## deazinn (Jan 11, 2007)

I bought both quads, and I thought the same thing about the colors...they seem to be an odd matching.....


----------



## MizzMAC (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deazinn* 

 
_I bought both quads, and I thought the same thing about the colors...they seem to be an odd matching....._

 
Very weird.  The purple, pink and black would make an ok combo!  But the others colors just don't speak to me!   I'm not so great at mixing up color combos anyway but they just don't seem to go well together!

Have you tried them yet?  They give me a very sheer wash of color and shimmer but not much more!

I guess the cute packaging makes up for the lack of quality!   Whip it out of your purse and use the mirror and hear all the ohhh's and ahh's about what a cute compact it is!   LOL!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 11, 2007)

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had no idea!  Everything looks so cute...I want!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to see some swatches...


----------



## MizzMAC (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had no idea!  Everything looks so cute...I want!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to see some swatches..._

 
I'll do some swatches later on or tomorrow if you want!


----------



## Ascella (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, please do some swatches of the eye shadows.


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 12, 2007)

I just got the lipgloss in Drammatica and I have to say, wow!!! I love it!!! I thought it was gonna be an ok lipgloss, but it is absolutely fabulous. The colour payoff is amazing!!! The colour itself is beautiful, there is no smell or taste, and frankly, it's better than the regular Smashbox lipglosses which I like.


----------



## resin (Jan 13, 2007)

sadly i never got anything from this collection
it's too expensive here in canada :/


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 13, 2007)

Got both of the lipglosses & I have to say the colours are great! A little goes a long way (for me anyway heh). The tube is bigger than I thought it would be & it'll probably last me forever too.

Btw, I ordered both at the Smashbox website & they have a free shipping promo (free 2 day shipping!) & a free lipgloss (Cosmo).


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jan 21, 2007)

I really want to try the soft lights set.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 16, 2007)

so cute! I thought about getting some but I heard that the collors where too sheer.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 16, 2007)

I couldn't resist, the packaging is too cute, I purchased one of the lipglosses.


----------



## M0NiCAxBO0 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've bought some of the tokidoki stuff from smashbox. I love the designs,  they are too cute to resist. I love the lipgloss, I got dolcissima which I think means very sweet, but the color is so pretty. I love the eye shadow quad, so I got two, modella and celebrita, the colors are really pretty. My favorite has to be the artifical light luminizing lotion. I hope to get more of these things!


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

OMG I know I'm kinda late in this tokidoki hype, but I just got BOTH The eyeshadow palettes!! They're sooooo cute! I got them for pretty cheap as well off ebay =D


----------



## noadonna (May 21, 2008)

Haha, I'm late too. Bought the 2 quads also on ebay a few days ago after seeing them on a beautyforum. They are sooo cute! Can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 8, 2009)

BTW in case anyone was wondering, "tokidoki" is Japanese for "sometimes"


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 14, 2009)

I've got these and they're quite light on Indian skin but I've learnt to layer them up over UDPP and can finally get some colour payoff which is nice..I was told that Smashbox shadows didn't have much colour payoff and I still bought them..I don't think I will be buying their shadows in the future.


----------



## riotlove (Jan 27, 2010)

anyone know of a dupe for the pink soft lights? i really love it but know i'll end up running out so i was wondering if anyone knew of a dupe of it?


----------

